# IRONMANS' "Cutting/Pre-Competition Diet"



## IRON MAN (Feb 17, 2006)

*DIET SECRETS* 



Below are some mistake trainers make when trying to get cut:

1. Not using a good fat loss aid such as *"LEAN FUEL EXTREME"*. Heres a link for this product: http://www.justaskmarc.com/Nutrition...by_IronMagLabs


2. Cutting calories excessively causing muscle loss and a slower metabolism. Remember if you want to stay big you have to keep your calories at a REASONABLE level.

3. Overtraining by doing too much "anaerobic/aerobic exercise" in an attempt to make up for poor eating habits. The majority of fat loss should come from PROPER NUTRITION.

4. Lifting weights that are too LIGHT will not stimulate all 3 subcategories of type-2 muscle fibers. In order to stay BIG, STRONG, and gain DENSITY, you must continue lifting HEAVY weights.

5. Not utilizing a 3-4 day STAGGERED calorie/"CARB" count or zig zag approach during the final 12 weeks going into a "Bodybuilding Competiton." 

6. Not eating enough MEALS throughout the day can cause you to develop attitude problems. 

7. Not eliminating all DAIRY products. It's been proven that dropping all dairy products from the diet will cause an increase in one's defintion. 

8.Giving in to food URGES causes your bodies to DESIRE them even more so. Just say no! 


9. Getting too IMPATIENT by expecting to see BIG progress in your problem areas right away just because you have lost a few pounds of fat. 

10. Doing too much cardio first thing in the MORNING on an empty stomach depleting glycogen stores to the point where it interferes with your evening weight training session.

11. Being contest ready too LATE in the game will not allow one to gain the desired fullness come contest day.

12.Chose a target bodyweight that will leave you as lean as you can possibly be regardless of the WEIGHT CLASS it puts you in.


13. GUESSING on how many calories you are eating will make it impossible to gauge what needs to be adjusted. 

14. Relating to the scales more so than the MIRROR.

15. Not drinking right at 2 gallons of WATER daily. 

16. Not ingesting enough tendon, muscle, and joint supporting essential FATS.

17. Not using glucosamine/chondroitin to aid in JOINT function during this stressful time on the body.

18. Not eating enough PROTEIN to preserve lean tissue. A minimum of 1.8 grams per lb of lean muscle tissue will be needed for steroid users and 1 gram for natural trainers.. 

19. Neglecting ZINC supplementation to help keep test/estrogen levels in balance. Too much estrogen can causes female fatty deposits.

20. Using the OUTDATED carb depleting/loading phase the night before a show. 

21. Not alternating Clenbuterol daily, 2 days on alternated with (LEAN FUEL EXTREME) http://www.justaskmarc.com/Nutrition...by_IronMagLabs

22. Eating too much protein and NEGLECTING clean carbs and essential fatty acids to help protein to be utilized more efficiently. 

23. Not upping daily meals to 5-6 per day for better ASSIMILATION when ingesting over 2500 kcalories.

24. Not watching for feedback to see if insulin levels are too HIGH or too LOW will cause bodyfat increases and/or excessive hunger.

25. Relying soley on carb MANIPULATION for bodyfat loss because it's an overall calorie deficit that causes fat loss. If calories remain unchanged a reduction in carbs will not bring forth the desired fat loss. 

26. Not keeping your aerobic INTENSITY between 70%-80% of VO2 max for a total of 30 minutes. 

27. Using CREATINE because it can cause muscle strains along with overall water retention and interfere with carbohydrate metabolism.

28. Not using MCT oil (up to 3 TBS daily) to help control sugar cravings and energy levels.

29. Not keeping essential FATS at around 10% of total of daily calories.

30. Eating too many carb sources in the form of SIMPLE SUGAR at anytime resulting in fat storage.

31. Eating lots of CARBS during dinner (last healthy meal of the day) is a bad idea since your body is slowing down for the day and you have that eight hours of sleep in front of you. Keep them to an absolute minimum if any during this time frame.

32. Not eating all the sugar free popsicles or jello sweetened with SPLENDA you want when craving sugar. After a low or no carb dinner is the best time to use these in your battle of the bulge. 

33. Trying to fix something in the diet that isn't broken. NEVER make drastic changes to try and gain a little if your are getting results.

34. Using high glycemic carbs such as DEXTROSE post workout.

35. Putting your TRUST in poor quality protein powders. See our board sponsor (ALL THE WHEY) if your looking to get a good protein product.

36. Relying soley on protein powders instead of eating such things as canned Tuna, Brocolli, Egg whites, and old fashion quaker Oatmeal/splenda. 

37. Not eating the biggest carb meal BEFORE a late evening resistance workout to be performed after (4 pm).

38. Not eating the biggest carb meal directly AFTER a resistance workout done prior to late evening (4 pm).

39. Not eating enough clean carbs such as lettuce, brocolli, and greenbeans resulting in a clogged up digestive track.

40. 2-3 weeks out  not using 2-300 mgs of Alpha Lipoic acid 30 minutes before each meal composed of 50 gram-carbs to increase glycogen into the muscles.

41. Eating carbs and fats together. 

42. Not keeping clean carbs low enough if relying on fat manipulation instead of carb manipulation for fat loss.



*RECREATIONAL DIETING*




In order to lose body fat you must do just the opposite as I suggested for the "Bulking Diet",- (The ZIG-ZAG approach). For 4 days of each week, reduce your calories by 2-4 per-pound of lean body weight dependin gon your Somatotype. On the remaining 3 days of the week, add 2-4 calories per pound of lean body weight to your "normal" daily  intake. Then adjust your calories monthly to meet your new needs.

NOTE: Calorie reduction should never come from protein and should always come from carbs and or fats. When using the *3 day per week cutting routine*you will be a modified timed calorie/carbohydrate diet. Higher carbs on workout days mostly before and after training with moderate carbs on off days. Incorporate a fat loss product such as LEAN FUEL EXTREME.


*CONTEST DIETING*

Competitors will need to follow a more stringent program than recreational bodybuilders who are looking to get cut.

Starting 16 weeks out all simple carnohydrates are to be replaced with slower burning carbs such as steamed broccoli, brown rice, oatmeal, greenbeans and yams. 

12 weeks out the 3 day calorie/carb stagger will begin. The 3 day stagger will consist of 250 calories per each day of the 3 day stagger before the rotation starts all over. For e.g; Day#1 3000c, Day#2 2750c Day#3 2500c and repeat for days#4-6. Day #7 would start out at 2750c so Day#8 2750c Day#9 2500c Day#10 2000c and repeat for days #11-13. Day 14 2000c and so on until body fat loss was complete. Simple carbohydrates will be allowed "ONLY" during the post workout meal. Daily protein will remain constant with at least 1.8 grams of protein daily per lb of lean bodyweight. Shoot for a minimum of of 350 grams of protein per day. Dietary fats will make up 10% of his total diet. Some of the clean carbs calories should be replaced with 3 TBS of MCT oil every day to increase energy output. He will avoid eating fats and carbs together when consuming over 75 carbs per day. Consume around 2 gallons of water daily. Incorporate 80 mcgs of Clenbuterol on a 2 days on 2 days off, on the 2 off days he will use "Lean Fuel Extreme".http://www.ironmaglabs.com/lean-fuel-extreme.html





*CONTEST PREP*



 When it comes to ???Pre-contest Prep??? theres no such thing as following an exact plan that has been written down on paper. The pre-contest prep is rather simply yet it???s up to the individual to interpret their situation and make the needed adjustments based on what is needed. With that being said, I would not risk going to extremes the final 3 days before a show. If everything is on and you are in shape, you will not be holding much water at that point. It takes more effort to get the muscles filled out properly while using a diuretic during the carb loading phase. Competitiors are known to get all bent out of shape a few days before a show and begin to do drastic things such as water load, water deplete, sodium load, sodium deplete, take large amounts of diuretics, sit in saunas, etc, and then wonder why their body looks soft and puffy on stage. If your diet is spot on and you are ready to compete no last minute fix is going to change things.

 It???s best not to cut down on the large amounts of water- ???2 gallons daily??? until the day before the show. If the show is on Sunday you will want to start dropping water intake on Saturday morning. Beginning at which point you will take in 4-6 oz as needed 15-30 minutes after every carb meals until show time. Drinking a few minutes post meal keep down the bloat in teh belly. Drastically cutting off the bodies water and sodium/salt supply is a huge mistake during the 3 day carb up phase. Drastically cutting  water and sodium can leave you flat as a pancake regardless of how many carbohydrates you take in!!! 

*Note: Continue to drink 4-6 ounces of water 15-30 minutes post meal as need to fill out the muscles. Contiune to drink small amounts of water as needed to maintain this status. 600 carbs should be eaten each day starting 3 days prior to the show. This is called carbing up and it will be followed by 2 days of near total carb depletion-(25-50 grams) inorder to supersaturate the muscles with glycogen. Carbing up with low sodium foods will still increase sodium levels beyond what they had been prior to eating lower amounts of low sodium food. This increase will aid with blocking the release of Aldosterone levels. 10 ius of insulin 3 x daily or 2-300 mgs of alpha lipoic acid 3 times daily used with 20-30 grams of creatine 3 times daily can also be used during the 3 day carb period to help the muscles fill out. *


Salt is a bodybuilders friend come show time. The secret to subcutaneous water retention control is two hormones called Aldosterone and Estrogen. Estrogen can be controlled by using drugs such as Arimidex/Nolvadex. But when Sodium is taken away from the diets, it???s causes our bodies to produce Aldosterone. Aldosterone makes the body rid itself of potassium and hold even more sodium/water. This negative reaction occurs because our bodies takes defense, and begins increasing water retention causing a soft bloated puffy appearance. The secret is to keep salt intake at a normal level until 3 day before a show. During the 3 day loading carb phase the production of Aldosterone will be reduced because of the extra sodium intake coming from the additional carbs/food eaten.   This increase in sodium will aid in keeping the body from releasing Aldosterone and help with the sodium-potassim pump when you begin to pose. By using this method you put your body in a state where the salt stays in the muscle tissue and attracts water where it needs to be. Reducing salt intake also decreases the effects of the sodium-potassium pump that is all so important when trying to display your hard earned muscle mass. When salt is reduced in the muscles, the amount of water that is stored in the muscles is also reduced. 

Our muscles are made up mostly of water. If you cut out the bodies water supply it does not matter how many carbohydrates you take ingest during the 3 day loading period because carbs cant enter the muscles without 2g water per 1g carbs.   It???s virtually impossible to get a muscle pump when you are dehydrated because the carbs can???t enter the muscle cells and fill them with muscle pumping glycogen. Some have been led to believe they came in flat because they didnt take in enough carbs, but it???s almost always due to a lack of water/sodium!!! 

Some bodybuuilders use harsh drugs such as Lasix and experience flat muscles on stage due to the simple fact that lasix is not a potassium-sodium sparing drug. Drugs like Diazide or Modurectic work best because they allow the muscle to retain water without increasing estrogen levels. 1 Diazide capsule taken every 6 to 8 hours or with water and carbs/salt is the ticket and the excess water and salt will be dispelled from the body by taking the diurectic. Some benefit by adding aldactone in the mix but doing so increased the risk for complications. 

The colon holds alot of un-digested waste and an over the counter laxative like Senoct should be taken the morning of the day prior to the show not the day of the show. 1-2 tablets will suffice.!!!


*Final Note:* It's not uncommon to see bodybuilders begin using diurectics and start carbing up while simultaneously cutting the water/sodium. They???ll lose 5-15 pounds and come in looking flat. Ironically as it may seem to them, the next night after the show they look spectacular. Why??? Because they started drinking loads of water and eat massive amounts of salt loaded carbs while gaining weight process!!!  










____________________________ Why settle for being a man when you can be an "IRONMAN". 

www.ironmaglabs.com


----------



## IRON MAN (Feb 23, 2006)

*A MONARCH PREPARATION "Competition Ready"*

"SIXTEEN WEEKS" NEW MASS

NEW MASS has his first show coming up in June and has made excellent progress as an amateur bodybuilder on the IRON MAN "HIT" 3 day per week "Bulking Routine." 16 Weeks out I had him drop the "Bulking Routine" and begin the IRON MAN "HIT" 5 day per week "Cutting Routine."

(16 weeks out) I will have him drop all juice drinks which are to be replaced with slower burning carbs such as steamed broccoli and lean proteins. 

(12 weeks out) out his pre-contest diet will consist of a 3 day calorie/carb stagger which is a bit more stringent than the ZIG-ZAG approac used by recreational bodybuilders. His 3 stagger will be 250 calories per each day of the  3 day stagger before the rotation starts all over. For e.g; Day#1 3000c, Day#2 2750c  Day#3 2500c and repeat for days#4-6. Day #7 would start out at 2750c so Day#8 2750c Day#9 2500c Day#10 2000c and repeat for days #11-13. Day 14 2000c and so on until body fat loss was complete. Simple carbohydrates will be allowed "ONLY" during the post workout meal. Daily protein will remain constant at of 1.8 grams of protein daily per lb of lean bodyweight. He will shoot for a minimum of of 350 grams of protein per day  Dietary fats will make up 10% of his total diet. Some of his clean carbs calories will be replaced with 3 TBS of MCT oil every day. He will consume around 2 gallons of water daily. NEW MASS will incorporate 80 mcgs of Clenbuterol on a 2 days on 2 days off, on the 2 off days he will use "Lean Fuel Extreme".http://www.ironmaglabs.com/lean-fuel-extreme.html 

*Editors Note:* Once bodyfat levels are low enough his caloric intake will remain constant but he will continue to stagger his carbs using a "different 3 day rotation".*(200/100/50) and repeat. Day#1 200 carbs will be divided into 3 meals. Day#2 100 carbs into 2 meals. Day#3 a single 50 carb meal post workout or before 4 pm. No carbs will be consumed past 4 pm on non-training days.  * 



*"CONTEST PREP"*






Quote] NEW MASS


                                  Introduction 



This will be my first up coming show and I am currently using the Program IRONMAN "HIT" Cutting Routine/Pre-Competition Diet Phase. This will be a 16 week run with this phase of the program in which at the end a "SUPERB PACKAGE" is what is expected givin everything is done as it is suppose to be done and the program is followed accordingly. Even though this site as well as others have a ton of information on how to diet we figured it would be good to run this diet plan out here in the open forum which will be a good addition, so that Amateurs such as myself and others can see and learn how to dial in for the first time.

STATS: 
Body Type: Ectomorph
Height: 5'11-1/2 inchs
Weight: 220 lbs
Body Fat: 12-13%
Age: 29yrs

ART and SCIENCE of the DIET PHASE
The diet is going to consist of certain foods and supplements selected in terms of their QUALITY and EFFECT. And through using a "Habitual Process" (Amateurs Pay Attention) of steadily eating these particular foods and supplements they will bring about the DESIRED PHYSICAL CONDITIONING(health, body fat, appearance, etc.)as planned.

DIET as of "Now"
1.Whey protein Shake/ cup of Oatmeal

2 12 Egg Whites/ again cup of Oatmeal/ juice

3. Lean Steak/ sweet potatoe / cup of Brown Rice/ juice

4. 1 Large can of tuna/ half on whole Wheat/ 2 bananas/ juice

5. Chicken breast/ cup of broccoli or spinach / Brown rice/ juice

6. 12 egg whites/ 2 bananas/ juice

7. Casien Shake/ or Large can of tuna

SUPPLEMENTS
1. BCAA, Aloe Vera Gel, NatraFlora FOS, Acidophilus, Fish Oil, Lecithin(all upon awakening and again at night)
2. Animal Pak, Glutamine, L-Arginine, Naicin, MCT Fuel(pre-workout)
3. BCAA, Glutamine, Echinecea, Taurine, Creatine, Whey shake(post-work out)
4. Dessicated Liver, Saw Palmetto, Green Tea Extract, Colostrum, Ala, Milk Thistle, Glucosamine, Garlic Extract, BCAA(3x a day).
5. Vitamins and Minerals are takin separately as oppose to a Multi-Vitamin. 
I believe that each vitamin when takin individually but combined would have "More to Offer" in comparison to a Multi.


http://media.putfile.com/introduction29

http://media.putfile.com/FrontRear-Lats-2


----------

